# Happy Birthday Runningwolf!



## Julie (Jun 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dan


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 14, 2014)

No way, another one already !


----------



## zalai (Jun 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday ! Best wishes !
What are you drinking to celebrate with ?


----------



## tonyt (Jun 14, 2014)

Great day Dan. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jun 14, 2014)

Happy birthday Dan. Make it an enjoyable day.


----------



## vernsgal (Jun 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dan! Enjoy it!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dan, you the man!

No, I really didn't say that......... it's just that all the other wishes have been used up in all those Birthdays you have used up.


----------



## Gwand (Jun 14, 2014)

Have a great birthday. Are you doing something special?


----------



## joeswine (Jun 14, 2014)

*Happpy bbbbbbbbbbbbb dayyyyyyyyyy*

Best to you dan and many more to come..


----------



## Deezil (Jun 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Dan!
Hope its a great one


----------



## GreginND (Jun 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dan. I made a cake for you:


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 14, 2014)

LOL that was funny!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 14, 2014)

GreginND said:


> Happy Birthday Dan. I made a cake for you:



Greg you want to know the funny part. I think I could eat everything there except the broccoli. Celery, cucumbers, tomatoes, and the pea pods I would eat. I won't eat any of them cooked. Dang I just took another look and it appears to be cauliflower in the center, that is totally YUCK


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. I am actually celebrating tomorrow night at a friends house, due to my wife working. We had a nice thick t-bone dinner tonight.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Dan! How many candles?


----------



## JohnT (Jun 14, 2014)

dan.... all the best maman! pop a cork.. you earned it. all the best!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 14, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Happy Birthday, Dan! How many candles?



just two shy of the big 6-0


----------



## grapeman (Jun 14, 2014)

Rocky, you know as a Mod he can still see that comment???? LOL. I thought it was funny and I am sure he would too!


----------



## reefman (Jun 14, 2014)

Happy BD Dan!


----------



## peaches9324 (Jun 14, 2014)

happy birthday Dan!  sounds like a good birthday dinner


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dan !!

I hope you get what you always wanted on this special occasion - LOL !!


----------



## cimbaliw (Jun 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday, one day late. Happy Father's day too.

BC


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 15, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Happy Birthday Dan !!
> 
> I hope you get what you always wanted on this special occasion - LOL !!



I tried Steve but I keep missing out on 5 of the 6 numbers (power ball).


----------



## Terry0220 (Jun 15, 2014)

Sorry Dan was gone since last thursday. So Happy Belated Birthday!! Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 16, 2014)

Happy Belated Bday!


----------



## fivebk (Jun 16, 2014)

Sorry I missed your B-day. I hope you had a great day!!!

BOB


----------

